# Precipitate palladium from palladium nitrate.



## Elektrikis (Apr 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXvD0dh9RdQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBiSD5Jr9h8


----------



## saadat68 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi
As you Know paltinium group metals refining is dangerous. Vapors and salts of theses metals are toxic.
In refining palladium from chips or capacitors we working with palladium nitrate and palladium chloride solutions. Are these solutions poisnous? ( Because they have a platinum group metal)
If we percipitate palladium with copper cementation or DMG, are these process dangerous?

Thanks


----------



## fishaholic5 (Oct 9, 2018)

saadat68 said:


> Hi
> As you Know paltinium group metals refining is dangerous. Vapors and salts of theses metals are toxic.
> In refining palladium from chips or capacitors we working with palladium nitrate and palladium chloride solutions. Are these solutions poisnous? ( Because they have a platinum group metal)
> If we percipitate palladium with copper cementation or DMG, are these process dangerous?
> ...


Yes, both the solutions and the salts are toxic.. And all the processes are dangerous

Cheers Wal


----------

